# Three Lions



## Dundee tt (May 13, 2004)

Latest news from English FA,
The three lions on the England jersey shall be replaced with three tampons to combat their worst period in years.


----------



## HunTTy (Dec 9, 2006)

Superb :lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Molehall (Jan 8, 2003)

As the English football team play like a bunch of 6 year old girls, I don't think that it's really suitable for them to have tampons on their shirts.


----------

